# North Dakota Opener



## Hunter18 (Aug 8, 2011)

Went out to scout this past weekend and didnt see as many as expected, most of the birds I saw were not going into fields. What are your thoughts about this opener?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still a lot of fields to come down and birds are just starting to fly. A lot will change this week.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with you chris. Im in the northern part of the state and wheat harvest hasn't really began yet. There are a few fields being cut but it will be a good two weeks until the full swing of harvest. As far as birds I havnt really scouted yet for geese but I have seen a few areas stacked with local ducks while driving by.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I think alot is gonna change this week. The fields are starting to be cut and alot is gonna come off this week. By the weekend id say were gonna see alot of birds come out of "hiding" that we couldnt see before because of the amount of crop still up. Gonna be putting alot of scouting miles on this week but its all worth it!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Really not counting on much this weekend. Just have not seen the birds in the air and nothing is harvested around here. Might be an od field down close to the end of next week IF we don't get any more rain. Might have to jump some small water holes.......


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

That's something I'm afraid of, if people can't find harvested fields there going to resort to jumping off the water where they feel comfortable from nesting all spring and summer.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I know my area well. If I thought I was going to jump large congregations of birds I wouldn't do it but what I generally see this early is family groups on the water. There are hundreds of sloughs were I am hunting and very little pressure. It will be a challenge just to find the birds, and get at them. I figure I'll be lucky if a find 5 groups in a day. It will probably less disruptive to the birds than groups of guys shooting at them every time they try to land.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

All I know is that I am SO PUMPED, good luck to all of you!

Do not give up hope, get in a field!


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

With all the rain we have had it is so saturated that it will be miserable getting into fields, when/if they can get harvested. South of fessenden the other day there was an operation trying to harvest some small grains... the combine got stuck, the buggy got stuck, trucks were stuck... they finally said to hell with it all. Not to mention that I have been talking to a few people and 4 wheelers are getting bogged down in the fields as well....


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Lots of combines going around my area with some fields already off and can already start to see more and more birds coming down. So far its looking pretty good for the opener. Just keeping the fingers crossed


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Be care on the side hills. Water comes out of them and its very soft. That was/is the most common area to get stuck this year. Its really fun when you get stuck and have no mud on your tires.


----------



## stuckontheborder (Sep 28, 2010)

Dang it more rain. Now I can't get within about 2 miles of where I was planning to hunt tomarrow. Any one else in the NW part of the state fed up with the rain this year.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Good luck tommorow! I hope to see lots of pictures and stories


----------

